# Best Polish for filling swirls on dark paint.



## xenton (Mar 30, 2015)

I gave my mondeo ST220 a good wash and wax last year after I got it and it came up so well. I used Ultra deep shine, followed by some fusso soft 99 dark. It came up really well, but I got bits of white UDS build on the trim and edges of doors that wouldn't shift. It masked all the swirls tho, it looked awesome.

Time to give it some more love. I stripped all the old waxes off and gave her a good clay the other day. I then went at it with some Autobrite Cherry Glaze. It's so easy on and off, brought the trim up a treat (rather than leaving white marks on it). Left an awesome shine as well. However, I'm not happy with it's filling, the swirls are massively visible. I did spread it as thinly as possible using a wet applicator.

I've read that SRP is just as good as UDS, and UDS is just harder to remove.

I have some SRP, but I've had it a few years.

Should I:
Use more Cherry Glaze and put it on thicker
Mask off the car and use some SRP
Mask off the car and use UDS

To confuse things further I've just read that the fusso actually masks swirls, so could it have been this that masked my swirls initially?

I'm leaning towards masking and SRP, working it really well, at least 2 coats. Bit disappointing, given how much easier to apply and remove the cherry glaze was. 

Would be interested to know what you guys think though.

Whichever way I go will then be giving a couple coats of fusso, and maybe a sealant over that.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

you could try just a test area with SRP and see how it manages to fill swirls.
if not - add some Fusso over it. filled? you know who's doing the filling in your case.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Use the srp work it really well look up the guide on using srp effectively, and always wax over sealant but i would prob just stick another layer of fusso on as the sealent wont bond amazingly on top of the srp.


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

So, the glaze I would suggest for black paint is Poorboy's Black Hole Glaze. Applying more glaze just means more to buff off. Remember that most of the defects are only a few microns into the clearcoat. A thin even layer is all you need.

I would top this with a Carnauba wax. Take your pick based on your budget:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/natural-carnauba-waxes.html

With the trim, presumably black plastic trim, I would avoid getting any glaze or wax on it. I would suggest applying something like Trim Coat for example to restore a deep satin black finish.

I hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

ZYMOL Cleaner Wax, is a great filler on black, apply with a damp applicator and remove immediately, the results on my Black Ibiza were outstanding, recommend it highly and easily available in halfords.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

UDS is worth a shot too. Cheap enough, easy to work with and readily available


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

How about auto finesse tripple? that has good masking properties


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I would say tripple gives a better overall finish but for me the Zymol just beats it on filling but not gloss or ease of use.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

VAG-hag said:


> UDS is worth a shot too. Cheap enough, easy to work with and readily available


have you used it with a DA or manual?


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

greymda said:


> have you used it with a DA or manual?


So far only by hand. I will try it by machine one day :buffer:

By hand using an mf pad and followed by petes 53 wax on my old boys Corrado, looked fantastic! :thumb:

Unfortunately I didn't get any good pics


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, pete 53 is quite a nice wax, so maybe the job was done mostly by it?


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I agree, I love it!

But to be fair to UDS the car looked great prior to petes input


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Blackfire GEP !!!!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If applying via a dual action or random orbital, look at glare micro and pro. Best there is imo


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

stangalang said:


> If applying via a dual action or random orbital, look at glare micro and pro. Best there is imo


As Glare Pro is an extremely long lasting sealent, is it easy to remove if required with say Panel Wipe/IPA ?


----------



## xenton (Mar 30, 2015)

Pushed for time, so went with the cherry glaze again. Spent a little more time working the polish, and the results are much better. I will SRP by hand and then bang a couple coats of fusso over the top when I get chance, just so short on time atm.

Some pics before the wash and polish:























































and some after:


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Xenton, looks very nice!

I'm looking at getting a heavier 'calibre' filler for the boot of my wife's Mini, which is really swirly. I've used SRP and want to try something else.

I'm thinking either .50 Cal (!) or I haven't heard mention of AF Rejuvenate? Is that an appropriate filler-only product? I'm not looking for an AIO as I will finish-off with HDWax.

Thanks


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently bought the 50 cal filler glaze and in my opinion its so much better than black ole. I've been a black hole fan for a long time but the 50 cal filler is great at hiding small marks and scratches.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, thanks Jamie.

I think I've got my products mixed up, as Rejuvenate isn't a filler after all! My mistake.

I think it's between...

Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite
50 Cal
AF Ultra Glaze


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

v1nn1e said:


> Ah, thanks Jamie.
> 
> I think I've got my products mixed up, as Rejuvenate isn't a filler after all! My mistake.
> 
> ...


Out of those 3 Ultra Glaze is the one I would go for :thumb:

A really good product


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

and a lot of users rave about 50cal

not tried any of these two, but i would go with 50cal


----------



## xenton (Mar 30, 2015)

I've not been on here long, but I seem to have come across more positive comments on the 50 cal also. It might be my next purchase, unless I go for a DA.


----------

